# my little pony poodle



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I decided that it would be easier on me, temperance and the rest of the dogs (and my daughter too) if i wasn't spending all day and night brushing a spoo during coat change.

so after spending time working on her matted muddy pom poms, it was unilaterally decided that temperance was going to be clipped short for a while.

so ... i am very attached to her wild topknot and i can keep up with that ... and her tail. 

so i took the rest of her down to 3/8 inch all over (to bring her jacket closer to her hind end.

i don't know what i'll do next with her ... i think i'm going to just let it grow and see where we end up. i'll keep her fft up though.

anyway ... i think she looks like a my little pony poodle now. tee hee. and she's so happy that i am not brushing her for 1/2 hour every night (the topknot and tail just takes about 5-10 minutes.)


my little pony poodle by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oops. i meant to put this under pictures not grooming. sorry.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL....I love that wild look. Sometimes I leave Taffy's top down so she looks like that too. It just suits some poodles. I can imagine that she is very happy not have all that coat to be groomed every night now...and you too!!
_


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i tell everyone she is an 80s hair metal poodle.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love her tk! She looks great.

How old is she? Olie is 14 months still going through it......


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's 10 months.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

She looks MAW-valous!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks cameo. i already miss her little poms and anklets, though. i think i want to grow them back even though they get so caked with mud and plant matter

here she is running around with the other puppers right after the groom.
pack of puppers by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

shes lovely... love her wild top knot


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

To me she looks like s spoo from those antique hunting drawings : )))! If she had tiny "anklets" and tiny bit more chest hair - I would think you wanted to have an "original look" going on


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

lol. maybe i will let her go super retro. heh. 

what antique pictures are you talking about?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

faerie said:


> what antique pictures are you talking about?


check out this thread; http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/7679-antique-hairstyle-pictures.html


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Something like this : )))) !












Or like this : ))))











Or this : )))


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL! 

those pics are great! i could have her look like one of them thar circus dogs.

tee hee


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL

Although they are depicted in a Circus ambiance , those cuts were very common at that era , even with hunting dogs - it is just that I had those paintings saved on my desktop because I really LOVE them and find them very artistic  !!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah temperance could rock something like that!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

love the wild look! such a huge poof!


----------

